# Leucomelas and Imitator Photos - Updated 2-25-07



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Here are a couple of shots of my crew:









My imitators are not all _that_ shy. I see a few of them everytime I look in the tank. Every couple of days I see all four at once, which is good since I can't tell them apart it is the only way to be sure all four are doing ok.









These guys are not even vaguely shy. So far neither of the younger frogs has called, so my fingers are still crossed hoping they are both females.


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

You can't tell the imis apart? I have four too and they are pretty bold, but each has distinct enough markings so I'm able to tell whos Goliah, Xenakai, Anoroch, and Henava (though Henava might be a female so her name might be changing lol)

It's also nice for knowing whos thriving and whos not, so if Goliah's not eating, I can know which one to seperate  

Nice looking frogs though, post more pics of the imis!


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

Nice looking frogs Dave, do you have any full tank shots?


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Mainly I can't tell them apart because they are in a non-vented tank that is very fogged. =) 

Even when I use a magnet on the tank it is wet looking. I just finished building a vent for it, and I plan to have a new piece of glass cut this week. I'll have to move them back into temp housing for a few days while the silicone cures, then everything should be rosy!

PLUS, I think mine are younger than yours, Brian had been holding yours and mine are from a younger clutch I believe. Mine are _way_ tiny still, but growing fast!

When I first got them I took pictures of each, and I can for sure see differences in their facial pattern, trouble is trying to make it out in a foggy, planted tank.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Thanks frogman, here is a shot of the imis' tank:


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Left side:










You can see how wet the glass stays...


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Right side:


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

A couple of top down shots:



















Since I got the camera out they all hid. I can see one right now, but it is behind a leaf and there is no way to get a shot, smart buggers.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Couple of shots of the leucomelas tank:



















As you can tell I like pothos.









I also have a couple of broms from Antone and a _Ficus pumilia_ and lemon button fern which doesn't seem to like the humidity.


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

is that brom on the right side attached to the glass with a suction cup?


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Yes, they both are.


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

Yeah my glass stays like that too... :roll: 

They are pretty though, and Brian's a great vendor, his imis are beautiful!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2006)

black_envy said:


> You can't tell the imis apart? I have four too and they are pretty bold, but each has distinct enough markings so I'm able to tell whos Goliah, Xenakai, Anoroch, and Henava (though Henava might be a female so her name might be changing lol)


Interesting names. Where did you get those names from? Plus Henava already sounds like a female name.


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

Oh thanks I made them up (I couldn't stand to call them spotty or froggy or something like that )

Henava was changed, it used to be Henova which sounded like a male name so I guess that was a typo on my part. They are pronounced:
Goliah Go-Ly-Ah
Anoroch A-Nor-Ock
Henava Hen-A-Vah
Xenakai Zena-Kye

My new river tinc female's name is Okyrah
O-kye-rah


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Both tanks and species are looking good Dave. 8)


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Tyler, love that new avatar!


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Here is a shot I just snapped:










All four were out and about today. I figured out that they like to hole-up in the fake tree in their tank.


----------



## black_envy (Aug 12, 2006)

That frog is adorable...I will have to get some pictures of my frogs up so someone can sex them for me! I know for sure I've got at least one male (he calls a lot) and Henava is pretty fat.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

That's cool, none of mine are calling yet. Maybe soon!


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

wax32 said:


> That's cool, none of mine are calling yet. Maybe soon!


I'd guess a couple weeks, a month tops...unless you have all females :shock: 
Best time to catch calling is early morning (IME).


----------



## c'est ma (Sep 11, 2004)

Nice pics, Dave! You've got a couple of great species there.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Brian, I am hoping! 

My leucs seem to call right after the light comes on, at 8am and sometimes in the afternoon around 3ish and then again shortly before lights out. When they are in a calling mood that is.

And thanks Diane!


----------



## ccc (Nov 22, 2006)

Very nice tank and frogs, Dave!

How big a tank are the leucs in?

Chris


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Thanks, they are in a standard 29 gallon.


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Beautiful! I love seeing groups of leucs, and that's one awesome group you have!


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Josh!


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Here is a shot I snapped yesterday of one of my supposed females:



I still haven't heard any calling...

The tank isn't really grown in much yet, so I think they aren't feeling real comfortable.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

A few shots I took just now:


I think this one is male.


Female I think. She loves to get between the glass and a film can.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Today's shots:





I added a _Dischidia_ that was growing wild in my ginger on the patio.


----------



## snake8myelbo (Dec 3, 2006)

how do you attach the suction cup to a brom? -viv looks awesome Chris


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Bend the wire hook around the brom's base. This works well with some broms, not so well with others.


----------



## fleshatomb (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice imi's. I can't wait till i get my pair aroundmay in my new 10 gallon vert.  your 10 gallon is growing in nicely. 

i see you have a catalina aquariums CF light on your larger tank. I ordered one for my 10 gallon vert, still waiting on it. hopefully ill have it today or the next few


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Thanks, the light above the leucs tank in that one picture is actually a Coralife freshwater light. Probably similar to catalina.

I am using spiral bulbs above the leucs now though. The coralife is now above the 15 gallon that is growing out in my bedroom.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Here are some shots from the 15 gallon I have growing in. No frogs in it ATM:


_Selaginella_ from local nursery.


_Pepperomia_ from Antone. It's finally growing well! Apparently likes LOTS of light, no direct misting. It's roots are just in the frog moss I have covering the fake tree stump.


Full tank shot.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Haven't touched this thread for awhile. Thought that I would update!

NONE of my imitators have called. I actually have them up for sale in the classifieds if anyone needs/wants 4 females. OR if anyone would like to trade me a male. :wink: 

My leucs are doing fine, seems as though I might have 3.1 but still no eggs/babies. I see a lot of romance going on between my two original males and one of the "maybe" females I got later. The 2 original frogs are small, the 2 later ones WAY bigger.

Time goes on...

I'll post some pictures of how the vivs are looking today in a few minutes.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

The two small males, Drowt and Mita, plus the one I think is a female, Lefty (she's the one in the hut).


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

FTS of the leucs 29 gallon.

I really need to replant this viv, the pothos has taken over!


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

The 10 vert containing two of the imis.

I am pretty happy with this viv, except that all the pothos grows right up to the top and crams itself against the glass.


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

The 15 horizontal with the other 2 imis.

I just cut back the pothos in this one and added a lot of fresh leaf litter, that's why it looks a little sparse. The pothos had overgrown my spike moss so bad that the moss was browning out.


----------

